# DFI 790GX Motherboard



## devguy (Mar 10, 2008)

With the noise in the air about the AMD 780G chipset, I've heard almost nothing about the upcoming 790GX chipset (790FX updated with AMD 3300 on board and SB700).  I did find this though, anyone seen this board?







I definetely feel that this will be my next motherboard.


----------



## btarunr (Mar 10, 2008)

Well almost all of the current 780G boards do come with the SB-700 southbridge. By any chance, is 790GX  just a upscale 780G with Crossfire? There's a PCB print next to DIMM_0 that says "RS780"? 

About that board, I feel the SATA ports definitely will mess with long PCB video-cards.


----------



## wiak (Mar 10, 2008)

will wait for gigbyte or msi ^^
cant get dfi where i live anymore


----------



## devguy (Mar 10, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Well almost all of the current 780G boards do come with the SB-700 southbridge. By any chance, is 790GX  just a upscale 780G with Crossfire? There's a PCB print next to DIMM_0 that says "RS780"?
> 
> About that board, I feel the SATA ports definitely will mess with long PCB video-cards.



I believe there are several types of the new chips.  Wikipedia.

-790GX is the performance chipset with HD 3300 onboard (780D) and Crossfire X (actually the 790X type, not the 790FX type I said earlier).  
-780G/V are next in line with the HD 3200 or HD 3100 respectively.  
-740G/V are the low end sector with an HD 2100 onboard and I don't believe these even have HTT 3.0 support, so Phenom support is about the same as an AM2 motherboard.

Actually, it speaks of an RX780H motherboard being a 790GX motherboard without the external video connectors.  I've personally never even heard of this chipset before reading that page.

As for the SATA ports, since they are at a right angle on the motherboard, we can't exactly see how many ports there are in each of the three groupings.  If it is two or less, I think even the 8800GTX should be fine.  However, any more and there may be some problems.  Heh, it was funny when I hooked up my buddy (he has a tforce 939 matx board) with an HD 3850, the card was almost longer than the motherboard is wide.


----------



## btarunr (Mar 10, 2008)

Pretty extensive eh, the AMD 700 series chipset lineup. 

I'm sure 790 GX + SB700 will hit the sweet-spot with gamers. Especially for the Hybrid CF part where I can do everything but gaming on the HD 3300 and game on the Crossfire X array, all without rebooting. NOICE!

But if you see in the Wiki article, it seems the SB 700 has a clock-gen bug.


----------



## breakfromyou (Mar 23, 2008)

omfg i want


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 23, 2008)

I highly doubt those SATA ports will present a problem. Nice looking board though. I never even heard of the 790GX or anything like that ::hugs his new mobo::


----------



## Nafeagede (Apr 5, 2009)

*not understand*

do not understand


----------



## wolverineI (Apr 6, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136067

This is more to my liking


----------

